# Size (diameter) of the T3 seatpost ?



## lactician (Oct 25, 2008)

Hi folks,
just wanted if there are any Litespeed T3 owners out there? If they can let me know what are the size of the seatpost that I would need for the T3? 

cheers!


----------

